# New Orleans



## Kate Westcoast (Oct 23, 2014)

I should be rollin on in next week, hopefully for hallowed ween.
I want to find a safe place to stay (sleep / pass out)
I'm also lone ranger white girl, but I don't particularly want to do couch surfing or warm showers
because I don't particularly like having someone expect me around.
I also don't want to be drunk cycling around the city in the dark...
Just some thoughts,
Lookin for tips of surviving new orleans.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 23, 2014)

have you talked to @adaline ? they're going to be there (and a lot of other people), i'd try searching all the recent nola threads.


----------



## Tude (Oct 23, 2014)

Hai lone ranger white girl - sounds like there are several STP peeps converging around there - if you have any issues getting on line or anything just let us know and I or we can send out a smoke signal. Oh and dooooo have fun!!!!


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 24, 2014)

I for one will be rolling in new orleans at the same time as you, though I have never been there before so I dont know much about a safe place to stay but I usually find something in every city I go to albeit they are mostly outside in a bush but close to the action. I heard that there are a plethora of abandoned houses there though so maybe you me and some other folk could crack one open. btw I love your threads, they have gotten me seriously looking at bikes for cross country travel when iv never considered it before, hope to see ya around.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Oct 25, 2014)

Cirno9 said:


> I for one will be rolling in new orleans at the same time as you, though I have never been there before so I dont know much about a safe place to stay but I usually find something in every city I go to albeit they are mostly outside in a bush but close to the action. I heard that there are a plethora of abandoned houses there though so maybe you me and some other folk could crack one open. btw I love your threads, they have gotten me seriously looking at bikes for cross country travel when iv never considered it before, hope to see ya around.




Sweet well if you see me rollin' by don't be shy to holler. My name is Katie


----------

